# Chiller Eigenbau



## NVC (22. April 2008)

Hallo.

Da mein Kompressor sehr sehr warm wird und dadurch ständig ausgeht, wollte ich mal Fragen , ob das Rohr bis zum Kühlkörper zu steil ist, denn der lief letzte Nacht einwandfrei durch.

Hier sind Bilder zufinden. http://www.cold-pc.de/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,29/topic,1204.0/

Das Rohr geht ca 30cm aufwärts und 25cm abwärts ind die Box.


----------



## StellaNor (22. April 2008)

*AW: Chiller Eigenabu*

Ich würde mir das Bild gerne anschauen, aber ohne mich dort zu registrieren. Vielleicht lädst du das Bild einfach hier im Forum hoch?


----------



## moc (22. April 2008)

*AW: Chiller Eigenabu*

Ich auch.
Ich kann dir sagen was das Problem ist: 
Die "Anlage" ist nicht für diese hohen Leistungen ausgelegt. Dh. du hast:
1) Eine zu hohe Überhitzung im Kältemittel, dh. der Verdichter wird eher nicht ausreichend gekühlt.
2) Durch die hohe Last steigt der Niedrigdruck der Anlage auf ein Maß, für das dein Verdichter nicht gebaut ist.
3) Der Verflüssiger ist viel zu klein für solche Leistungen, also steigt auch der Hochdruck übers Maximum. 

-> Solche Chiller sind ziemlicher Bockmist.
Für umsonst klaro... warum nicht.

Damit der Verdichter nicht mehr ausgeht, brauchst du einen starken Luftstrom über den Verdichter und den Verflüssiger (diese schwarzen Kühlrohre/Rippen die man hinten am Kühlschrank kennt). Dann lebt der Chiller vllt. sogar ein Jahr...


----------



## NVC (23. April 2008)

*AW: Chiller Eigenabu*

Stimmt habe vergessen.


Der Chiller lief  14h (draußen) Reibungslos und das Kühlelement lag in ca. 40-50l Wasser.

Klappte prima.

Nun hier die Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NVC (27. April 2008)

Weiß keiner denn, wie das mit dem Überhitzen kann, denn schließlich lief der schon 14h ohne Probleme und ein Kühlschrankkompressor bekommt ja gegen die Wand gestellt keine Luft zum Runterkühlen ab.


----------



## moc (27. April 2008)

*AW: Chiller Eigenabu*



moc schrieb:


> Ich auch.
> Ich kann dir sagen was das Problem ist:
> Die "Anlage" ist nicht für diese hohen Leistungen ausgelegt. Dh. du hast:
> 1) Eine zu hohe Überhitzung im Kältemittel, dh. der Verdichter wird eher nicht ausreichend gekühlt.
> ...


Da steht doch was das Problem ist....
Ich hab Ahnung von Kälteanlagen, das kannst du mir ruhig glauben.
Der Verflüssiger auf der Rückseite bekommt natürlich einen Luftstrom. Natürliche Konvektion, Kamineffekt...  warum haben die sonst so "komische" Schlitze oben?! 

Wirst sehen, hau paar Lüfter vor und er wird dir nicht mehr (bzw. nicht mehr so schnell) überhitzen.

Wenn du denkst, sowas funktionier passiv, muss ich deinen Traum leider zerschlagen.


----------



## NVC (28. April 2008)

Mit 5 120er Lüfter mit 1500-1750rpm halten den Kühlschrankkompressor 20min am Laufen.


Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso dann der Kühlschrank ein paar Jahre so durchlaufen kann, was ja so ein Kühlschrank können muss/sollte


----------



## Mr_Duese (28. April 2008)

Also ohne irgendeine große Ahnung davon zu haben, unser Kühlschrank rattert immer in abständen, denke dann kühlt er. 

Das macht er ja nicht dauerhaft, wie er es beim kühlen eines PC's tun soll!

Macht er das nich dauerhaft, produziert er weniger Hitze (läuft vllt 30 sekunden), sowas ist dann noch über passive Konvektion abzuführen, läuft so nen teil aber die ganze Zeit weil dein Rechner ja mehr Abwärme produziert als dein Kühlschrank Kälte verliert, ergo mehr Leistung reingeht, läuft das Teil halt heiß! ^^

Versuch doch mal ihn in ein Kaltwasserbad zu legen, am besten normales Kochsalz und Eiswürfel noch rein, dann haste ca 20Minuten eine Wassertemperatur von bis zu -20C°


----------



## NVC (28. April 2008)

Also auf 20-30l Wasser muss das Ding doch klar kommen.


Ich habe den Chiller schon einmal Draußen gehabt und in 60-70l Wasser gelegt und nach 14h war da ein dicker Eisklotz im Wasser.


2h lang habe ich den Betrieb des Chillers beobachtet, dort lief dieser ohne wirklich wamr zu werden Normal durch, auch ohne Zwischenpause.


----------



## exa (28. April 2008)

Mr_Duese schrieb:


> Also ohne irgendeine große Ahnung davon zu haben, unser Kühlschrank rattert immer in abständen, denke dann kühlt er.
> 
> Das macht er ja nicht dauerhaft, wie er es beim kühlen eines PC's tun soll!
> 
> ...



was da rattert is der kompressor...

hör doch einfach auf moc, der baut solche anlagen...

du verwechselst hier langsames abkühlen von nicht allzu großer last (dein wasser) mit schlagartiger wärme von (unter last) gut und gerne 200 watt...


----------



## NVC (29. April 2008)

Ich habe das Projekt jedenfalls aufgegeben, aber was ich halt nicht verstehe, warum der 14h ohne Probleme in einer größeren Menge Wasser lief.


----------



## exa (29. April 2008)

überleg doch mal mit gesundem menschenverstand...

ich sage dir das du jetz 14 h zeit hast um deine hausaufgaben zu machen, no prob denkst du und machst dich gemütlich dran und kannst sogar noch die zusatzaufgaben machen...

jetz sag ich dir mach das ganze in 5 min, das packst du einfach nich, und machst schlapp

verständlich???


----------



## NVC (30. April 2008)

Im übertragenden Sinne :

Kühle in 14h auf -3°C und das nun in 5min

Das ist klar, dass ein Kühlschrankkompressor lange zum Runterkühlen braucht.

Nur hat der es schonmal 14h am Stück geschafft konstant zulaufen ohne Überhitzung , die komischer Weise jetzt nach 20min übergreift.


----------



## exa (30. April 2008)

ja aber wie gesagt da hatte er zeit, ich wette wenn du es nochmal so aufbaust mit nur dem wasser wird er wieder die 14 h machen, aber es is ein unterschied ob du wasser hast das auf zimmertemp is und keine weitere energie da is oder ob du wasser hast das ständig mit wärmeenergie vollgepumpt wird...


----------



## NVC (1. Mai 2008)

Die Wassertemperatur bei den 14h war bei 12°C.

Und als das Wasser frisch eingelaufen war 14°C, da überhitzte der auch nach 20min.


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

dann is einfach generell was kaputt gegangen...


----------



## Worm (1. Mai 2008)

*Das Teil aus dem Kühlschrank*

Hi,

ist es möglich das Teil (kp wie das heißt ), das den Kühlschrank kühlt, für den PC zu verwenden? Wenn ja, wie macht man das?


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das Teil aus dem Kühlschrank*

Du meinst wohl eine Kompressorkühlung  So was ähnliches wurde HIER schon mal diskutiert. Kannst dir ja mal durchlesen falls du es noch nicht getan hast.

mfg


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das Teil aus dem Kühlschrank*

ja es ist möglich den kompressor samt kühlelement aus dem kühlschrank zu verwenden, aber 

1) ist es ******* viel arbeit den da raus zu bauen, brauchst viel zeit und handwerkliches geschick um nix kaputt zu machen

2) ist es auch ******* viel arbeit das ganze dann so zu verbauen das es effizient is ein wenig was von kühltechnik sollte man auch wissen

Fazit: wenn du noch nicht mal auf abnhieb weißt wie das teil heißt bzw nicht grundlegend weißt wie es funzt lass es!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xQlusive (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Das Teil aus dem Kühlschrank*

aber man könnte, nen relativ kleinen kühlschrank mit regelbaren thermostat als pc umbauen, also modden  oder, dass man den computer direkt in den kühlschrank verbaut, habe hier in meinem wohnzimmer ne alte einbauküche, die noch funktioniert... der kühlschrank ist ca 0,7m breit und 1,2meter hoch, und nochmal 0,7m tief... da könnte locker nen pc reinpassen . Wenn der auf höchster stufe ist, dann gefriert auch wasser im normalen fach. Ist es theoretisch möglich in die seite ein Loch zu bohren, da dann Mainboard rein, und dann abdichten mit Silikon oder sonstigem?

Die Idee kommt mir so, da die Einbau küche hier bestehen soll, und im Kühlschrank nur pizza drin ist für den Ofen  daher ist es in dem eh immer eiskalt  und man könnte den restlichenplatz ja benutzen


----------



## exa (1. Mai 2008)

einfacher isses wenn du alles in den kühlschrank packst und in den dichtungsgummi löcher für die kabel machst...


----------

